# Em's Flour Tortilla recipe.



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Soft Tortilla
3 cups All Purpose Flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 cup lard
1 heaping tablespoon butter
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon salt
put the water and milk and salt in a heat proof cup/measuring cup and heat till very hot in microwave.(or on top of stove, or solar cooker!)
take the flour and baking powder and mix together well(you can sift together if you like)
add the butter and lard and cut fats into the flour till pieces are very fine, I just use my very clean hands to mix the fat in till it looks like a very fine cornmeal.
Start adding the water until the dough pulls together, you might not need all the liquid, and some days you might need a bit more so I just add about a teaspoon at a time.
I knead the dough ball in the bowl for about 1 to 2 minutes till everything looks well mixed together. Cover bowl and sit aside for 30 minutes.
After the 30 minutes I knead the dough just a bit and then portion out into 16 equal pieces. Roll the pieces of dough into nice round balls and then let them rest for another 30 minutes.
about 5 minutes before the 30 minutes is up start heating your griddle/cast iron pan/or comal. (sp?) It should be quite hot for the tortillas to cook evenly.
after the 30 minute rest take a rolling pin(some folks online can roll these out with out a rolling pin, using just their hands,,, I can not. )
roll out nice and thin and put on the hot griddle cook on one side for about 30 to 40 seconds and then flip over for another 30 to 40 seconds and then I flip back to the first side for just a few seconds and you will see it start to puff a bit. Now if they seem to be getting too dark without cooking on the inside, then turn you heat down just a bit, if they are taking more than the 40 or so seconds per side to bubble up and get a bit golden then turn your heat up just a bit.
They are so good right from the griddle hot with just a bit of fresh butter that you might have to make more!
I need to find a bigger round cast iron pan so I can make some big enuf for burritos!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks, Emerald! Your recipe is now a document of it's own on my computer, and I'll print it up later! (The printer is hooked to my husband's computer, which isn't booted up right now!)


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

That sounds good - I'll have to try it next time we have burritos.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You're welcome- I started making tortillas at home as I had all the stuff, it was silly to buy them. I started with a recipe from a blog and then by trial and error I started playing with her recipe and found that this combo seems to really do well for me, texture and flavor wise-- the boys (hubby and son) love them as they say they can stuff them fuller than store bought cuz they stretch instead of rip!
and in hot weather it is cooler to make tortillas than it is to bake bread, or our other favorite for tacos-soft warm pita bread!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I love that you included the alternatives to the microwave...stove top and solar cooker!

I'm using my solar cooker for at least half of my cooking right now!

And off-grid can include a microwave but our inverter isn't quite powerful enough to handle it. Someday, maybe...


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll bet that if you just had boiling water and added it to the milk it would be hot enuf too.
On the gardening site that I am a member of another poster there is big into solar cooking and even teaches classes and has demos. Gotta remember that on this site we might have to use these recipes when there is not any power, I have quite a few pieces of old cast iron that I use and they can be used outside with a fire and you could easily cook these outside, they do it on plenty of fresh air stands all over Mexico. See what happens when ya watch too much travel channel? that Anthony Bordain and the guy who eats bugs (Andrew Zimmer something)are just too much to resist!


----------

